# Sunflower/Safflower oil



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Any opinions on either of these two as far as ingredients go?

Solid Gold claims that Sunflower oil is bad which is why they use Canola oil. Some would say Canola oil is worse.

Fromm uses Safflower oil which is why I ask about that as it appears to be in the same family as sunflower oil.

Solid Gold Health Products


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sunflower oil is made from sunflower seeds.....and is used in cooking and salad dressings....it's good stuff...

safflower oil...i don't know much about it, but from what i've read, it's mainly used in linseed oil and shellacs and varnishes.....


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I can't find much on safflower oil either. Fromm uses it in their dry food. I am hoping that a company with such a reputation of making quality foods would not use it if it were inferior.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I can't find much on safflower oil either. Fromm uses it in their dry food. I am hoping that a company with such a reputation of making quality foods would not use it if it were inferior.


since i don't know anything about fromm, i can't say whether or not they would or wouldn't....but i would hope that, also.


----------

